# Lodge Sportsman Cast Iron Hibachi Grill



## MikeB (Oct 14, 2010)

Haven't owned a charcoal grill in years. Thought about buying the Lodge Sportsman Hibachi grill. I'm single and mostly only grill for 2 people many times just me. Dont need anything big like the 18" or 22" Weber I once had. Maybe just a Smokie Joe (_which was the first grill I ever bought_) would probably work fine and for less money than $100 for the Lodge. 

Any one have any experience in this hibachi grill? 

All comments welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Justaguy (Oct 14, 2010)

If it was my money I'd go with a weber kettle.  It's cheaper, and it's more versatile.  It will get way hotter so it's better for grilling, and you can cook indirect if you want.
I got a smokey joe cause I usually only cook for two but I never use it and still use my kettle all the time.


----------



## NewHeart (Oct 14, 2010)

Justaguy said:
			
		

> If it was my money I'd go with a weber kettle.  It's cheaper, and it's more versatile.  It will get way hotter so it's better for grilling, and you can cook indirect if you want.
> I got a smokey joe cause I usually only cook for two but I never use it and still use my kettle all the time.


+1

I had one of those hibachi deals Back In The Day, and it almost turned me off grilling forever! Dern near impossible to regulate the temperature, no good way to shut it off (with a Weber, just close the vents and put the lid on, and the leftover charcoal starves for air and stops burning in less than a half hour), and just generally a PITA.  OK if you just want to drop on a couple burgers,  I suppose, but you're gonna get food charred or raw (sometimes both at the same time). 

There's just Ma and me, but by the time I put on a chicken to cook indirect,  and some veggies to roast, my 22" OTS kettle sometimes seems not quite big enough.

(OTS= One Touch Silver--the inexpensive one--70 bucks for the 18 incher at HD)


----------



## pondman (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a lodge sportsman. bought it last year. solid cast iron. I use it to sear a couple of steaks or do a few burgers now and then. Its a table top so it dont take up a lot of space.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Oct 15, 2010)

Haven't used a Hibachi since the late 60's and that was for mostly lighting roaches. 8)


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Oct 16, 2010)

I own the Lodge cast iron grill and love it.  It is so portable--we throw it in the trunk of the car sometimes and stop at a beach or other nice place and grill anywhere. We are only cooking for 2 people and it is very handy. It is not a smoker--it is not for competition--but we have had many great times with our Lodge grill. We call ours "son of hibatchi"


----------



## MikeB (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your comments. Nice to know it is a nice little grill for some things. 
Yestereday I got a call from my daughter saying she wants to give back my Weber 22" Kettle I gave her years ago when she moved out of the house. Her new apartment building doesn't allow charcoal or gas grills of any kind.... Fire Dept. regulation for new apartments. She is now using my old Nomad Pellet grill since June this year. 

So now that I will get my old Weber kettle back I just might get some new parts for it and try charcoal again. Won't need that Lodge after all. 

If I wait another day or so, something else may change my mind. Life is like that you know.


----------



## Chuckwagonbbqco (Oct 28, 2010)

Mike
If I could tell you the facts about a little ol sandy beach in California---and a sack of sacrelgious matchlight charcoal and a couple of Ribeye steaks from a store in Half Moon Bay. Maybe ad a bottle of wine from a local vinter. I am not talkin anymore

I will keep the Lodge thing--whatever it is called.

It made an old man feel young again----and I know NO other BBQ contraption that will do that
I better stop while I am ahead and Nancy hasn't read this


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 28, 2010)

I had a hibachi back in the late 70's. Great for steaks, any thing else I just burned up.  
Have fun with your old Weber kettle.  

Pigs


----------



## BluzQue (Oct 29, 2010)

Had a Hibachi in the 70's the neighbor's dachshund loved when I left steaks cookin' unattended! :roll:  :roll:   

 8)


----------



## UMDgrllr (May 10, 2011)

What did you go with?  I've never used a hibachi grill...


----------



## Griff (May 10, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Haven't used a Hibachi since the late 60's and that was for mostly lighting roaches. 8)



Did I go to college with you?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 10, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> Smokey Lew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## gladysa (Aug 27, 2011)

What is a good schedule for a over night trip to a water park ( the Great Wolf Lodge) ? I am a pre-teen girl who is going to the great wolf lodge niagra falls, canada. Please include times for the whole trip. It takes two hours to get there. I am going with my mom and friend.
____________________________
external keyword tool ~ keyworddiscovery.com ~ keycompete.com ~ compete.com ~ webmasterworld.com


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 27, 2011)

Well somebody trying to fire up a roach on a Hibachi bound to be smoking some powaful stuff. Looks like the radiant heat be hard on the face. Did yall go to Texas A&M by any chance?



			
				Griff said:
			
		

> Smokey Lew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

